# Photo Opp Scene: Good or Bad Idea?



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

I've been kicking around the idea of having a scene in my garage that was set up specifically for ToT's to get their pictures taken. Like maybe floor to ceiling wall panels with some static zombies trying to reach through a barred window and a bench to sit on. Most parents are not without a cell phone with a high res camera these days. I would have a friend man the station and have them offer to take the pictures so parents could get in too. 

I also thought about setting up my own camera to take pictures and have them all uploaded to my own website where they could go find their pictures and download them for free. Maybe give them a business card with the website address so they know where to go.

I only do a yard display, not a haunt so the only line I would potentially have would be for pictures. Last year my garage was the "go to" place for the ToT's anyway so it would make sense to do it there.

What do you all think? Good idea or a recipe for disaster? I saw on several occasions people posing in front of a couple of the props in my yard so why not make something just for that purpose?

FYI I had between 400 and 500 ToT's last year to give you an idea of volume of people.

I would love to get some input from everyone. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I love the photo opportunity, photo booth or what ever you'd like to call it......I plan on incorporating one next year....A couple friends I know are doing one this year. One is loading the photos on his site and I'm pretty sure the other is loading them on a photo sharing site for them to download. My only concern is the private/public issue of the photos of minors.....I don't know if this has been addressed by either though.....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's a thread where this topic was discussed - might be worth a look.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30649&highlight=photo

And another one here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=38833&highlight=photo+opportunity


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I think so long as people are clearly aware the photos will be uploaded to the internet it shouldn't be an issue. If they don't want their photo up loaded they don't have a picture taken - simple.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I think it's a great idea. I've seen so many different photo booths online and wish I could do one too. Perhaps right beside the photo booth or station, post a sign (on an easel maybe) inviting people for a photo oportunity, but also having it explain that the pictures will be posted online at such and such site. I vote go for it!


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks Roxy for that link. I read through it all and it was very helpful. I really want to do this but for this year, it will have to be a last minute addition if I can get everything else I want to do done in time.

So my question to those who did do one, what worked well and what would you do differently? Any unforeseen issues pop up?

My other concern is having people within touching distance of the props. Some of the older kids can get a little rough ya know? I hate to put in effort to something that might get destroyed or stolen. I guess that's the risk with everything on Halloween though lol


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I plan on having a large static ghoul/zombie out front just so people can take pictures with a prop. I think it would take the pressure of children trying to sneak around fencing to have their pic taken with cemetery props.

But I have no interest in retaining my own individual pics of kids with the prop. Just seems kind of creepy to me (not saying your creepy because you have good intentions). I get having general shots of several people enjoying your haunt and what not, but not individual photographs of kids in the neighborhood.

Just my two cents, which is generally worth less.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

I agree ATL, I have no need for a couple hundred pictures of random people. I should have said that I would use my own camera for those who didn't happen to have their own camera/cellphone.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Rather than using a static prop for the photo op, how about using actors in costume instead, it lets you rotate them through the haunt and you/they have much more control over how they are positioned, it also gives them a break from the screaming and jumping they may have to do within the haunt and it eliminates the potential damage to props/set pieces for your photo op location. As to props within reach inside your haunt? That's an issue with planning and layout.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

You may want to make sure that the photo op has the name of your haunt somewhere in it so that people remember where they took the photo and can, hopefully, look you up on google or social media.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

hauntedyardofdoom said:


> You may want to make sure that the photo op has the name of your haunt somewhere in it so that people remember where they took the photo and can, hopefully, look you up on google or social media.


What Haunted Yard said. Gotta get your name in the picture! At the very least, when people share it, others will know what haunt to look up.


----------

